

Second East Bay HN meetup is this Wednesday - bdr
http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-hacker-news/browse_thread/thread/ace9b857c09bdadc

======
jaredhansen
Put me down as 'unlikely' for this one, but almost certain at the next.
Looking forward to it (one of these days...).

------
dashr
bdr wrote ---

The second EBHN meetup is going to be this Wednesday, starting at 7:30, at the
David Brower Center (<http://bit.ly/9N82Kj>)! We had a great turnout last time
at Jupiter's, but decided the next one should be somewhere we could mingle
more and bring out the laptops. So, thanks to Jose for offering to host at the
Brower.

There will be (at least some) beer and pizza. RSVPs helpful but not required.

------
coffee
I'm in :) The last was one was great...

------
eklitzke
RSVP'ing as per the email thread, I'm a "maybe".

------
eob
Anyone want to do a Cambridge/Boston HN meetup?

------
guelo
I'm in. This seems like the kind of thing that would be easier to organize on
meetup.com

~~~
bdr
The Google Group is free, and has worked fine so far.

~~~
dashr
Google Group is at:

<http://groups.google.com/group/east-bay-hacker-news>

------
FluidDjango
Total noob here - going to try to locate you in the Brower Center.

------
cvg
I'm in. Clint

